# E46 Racers, Track Junkies, and Auto-X'ers: Cheap Mod!



## Ben Liaw (Nov 24, 2003)

While finishing up the Rogue Engineering E46 Project Wagon today, we accidentially discovered a cheap modificaition for virtually all E46s.

The E46 M3 has a fuel baffle fixture installed in the gas tank, to prevent fuel starvation under severe g-loads or sloshing fuel. This part is very inexpensive and fits perfectly in non-M3 fuel tanks with no modifications.

16 11 2 229 656 Retail Price: $16.10










This plastic baffle is more like a small "fuel pocket" which holds approximately 16 oz. of gas (not very much), but apparently enough to continue supply to the fuel pump when the tank gets low. Of course, this is until the fuel levels out again from the excessive movement.

Installation does require removal of the fuel pump (passenger side of the rear seat) for access.

FWIW.


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Sounds promising, any pictures of it installed on a non-M?


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

THANKS Ben!
:thumbup: 

From someone with firsthand experience with E46 fuel starvation!


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Thanks Ben. I need to add it to my list of planned mods! :bigpimp:


----------



## ak330i (Jul 17, 2002)

how difficult is it to remove rear seat?


----------



## Ben Liaw (Nov 24, 2003)

ak330i said:


> how difficult is it to remove rear seat?


Rear seat removal takes about 10 seconds.

1. Pull UP front of the rear seat bottom cushion. 
2. Take seat out.

Tricky part is taking off #6 in the picture (the ring that holds everything down). The dealer uses a special spanner. For people that don't have this tool, we use screwdrivers to carefully chisel it loose.

The #4 seal should be replaced, just in case. Also, be ABSOLUTELY sure that the seal is installed properly, or the next time you fill up, you'll get gasoline leakage from the tank.

Of course, this is best done with a low tank.

Sorry, no pictures installed in the tank.


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

Very interesting. I start to notice the fuel starvation at the track at around 3/8 of a tank left. This mod could help. :thumbup:


----------



## binaryfarms (Feb 2, 2003)

Great info - I was getting engine cut out due to fuel starvation on the skidpad at a recent CCC with a tank that was half full. Sounds like this would do the trick!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Anything like this for the e36's or can this one fit?


----------



## Tango (Dec 12, 2003)

Great info, thanks for sharing.:thumbup:


----------



## Ben Liaw (Nov 24, 2003)

scottn2retro said:


> Anything like this for the e36's or can this one fit?


No, the E36 doesn't share the same configuration as the E46.

Not even the Z4 is the same.


----------

